
The Facebook exodus is becoming an epidemic - gamechangr
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/10/the-facebook-exodus-is-becoming-an-epidemic
======
rachelbythebay
And nobody’s talking about the engineer version of this.

~~~
Grangar
Elaborate! Are they leaving as well?

~~~
nil_pointer
I'd imagine they want to internally transfer to Instagram, WhatsApp or Oculus

